# For Sale: Space Marine / Black Templars, books, Imperial Armour Apocalypse 2nd Ed.



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hello guys.

I've got a few bits and pieces for sale here, get rid of some bits to get some more bits in it's stead.

5 Assault Marines: Complete but out of box. £15
Black Templars Storm Shields: Still in bag from FW: £9
Black Templar Decal Sheet: Looks like it's not made anymore. Untouched: £10

Small black templar army: I made this army using both chaos and space marine kits, aswell as Black Templar sprues to make some really archaic looking squads. The army consists of one 15 man painted squad, and a 6 man fire support squad that's assembled. I can send photos if you're interested. The army comes with all the sprues of spare parts to make more (spares include chaos, space marine and black templar parts). £40

Imperial Armour: Apocalypse 2nd Edition: Still in shrinkwrap. £25

All prices can be negotiable, but nothing silly. Paypal is preferred, and shipping is on top, but it'll be very reasonable.

I will take trades, but i'm currently looking for a Drop Pod.

Let me know what you have

Cheers!


----------

